# Teenagers as passenger?



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

Not quite sure where to put this, so I'll try here first and then maybe try elsewhere if no one replies!

Due to the complex business of being a working mum who mostly doesn't have a car, I often have to collect my son from places when I have my bike but he doesn't, which either means walking with the bike or me not using my bike (I often leave it locked up at work for example if I know I have to pick my son up from somewhere on the way home.)

I'm interested to know if there's a safe way to give him a "backie", so that I could give him a short lift home, as it would make life alot less complicated. I've seen footage of Dutch riders having backies, but appreciate the dutch bikes have panniers that are integral to the frame.

I haven't weighed son in a while, but he's a very lean 13 year old, mu guesstimate is about 40kg. My rack says max 25kg.

This would be for short hops only usually about 1 - 1.5 miles max. Is it possible to adapt my bike? Any ideas?


----------



## Jody (11 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> I'm interested to know if there's a safe way to give him a "backie",



The good old days eh. I'd be tempted to say just give him a backie when needed. Not sure about the legalities of it as we didn't give a sh*t when younger, but knowing how lax the cops are in Chezzy I would just go for it.


----------



## martint235 (11 Feb 2016)

I *think* there's something in the law about it being illegal unless the bike has been specially adapted to carry a passenger. Now I doubt many 13 year olds are going to sit in a trailer or in the front of one of those big dutch bikes that have like a bench at the front. Cheap tandem?


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2016)

I've seen loads having a backie, but I suspect if there was a policeman near by and he could be bothered he may have a word. You can get bikes which are designed to carry someone sitting on the back, but I assume you are looking for a way to do it on your existing bike.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2016)

Skateboard and a length of rope.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

Jody said:


> The good old days eh. I'd be tempted to say just give him a backie when needed. Not sure about the legalities of it as we didn't give a sh*t when younger, but knowing how lax the cops are in Chezzy I would just go for it.





martint235 said:


> I *think* there's something in the law about it being illegal unless the bike has been specially adapted to carry a passenger. Now I doubt many 13 year olds are going to sit in a trailer or in the front of one of those big dutch bikes that have like a bench at the front. Cheap tandem?





summerdays said:


> I've seen loads having a backie, but I suspect if there was a policeman near by and he could be bothered he may have a word. You can get bikes which are designed to carry someone sitting on the back, but I assume you are looking for a way to do it on your existing bike.



I know its illegal, but if its possible to do it safely I'm happy to break the law - If a rozzer wants to prosecute me he'll have to catch me first! I'm sure I could charm my way out of bother!


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

We tried him standing on the rack of the Brompton once as I've also seen on CycleChic, but it felt too wobbly.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Feb 2016)

If your bike can take them,




maybe a set of rear bmx stunt pegs so he can stand on them. If you have QR's aint going to work. See kids doing it around here.


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2016)

BMX with him on the stunt pegs ?

Edit beaten to it by HarryTheDog


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4150408, member: 9609"]i would have thought the most dangerous aspect of giving someone a backie is the pillion passenger not having anywhere to put there feet, sort something out there and I would think would make it far less dangerous, but i would imagine it would still be very dangerous and illegal.


I always knew the word as "crogie" - has anyone else heard of that word or is it part of my strange gypsy dialect?[/QUOTE]



summerdays said:


> BMX with him on the stunt pegs ?
> 
> Edit beaten to it by HarryTheDog


On a dutch internet shop that sold cushions for racks I saw that the sold footrests (looked like stunt pegs) that folded up when not in use.
http://en.hollandbikeshop.com/bicyc...-on-rear-fork-1110s-for-bicycle-childseat-13/
For the time it takes to ride a mile or so he can stick his legs out.

Its the actual rack I'm thinking about, whether its possible to get one that will safely take his weight.


----------



## sidevalve (11 Feb 2016)

Sorry but 1 mile and he can't walk at 13 - why ?


----------



## mustang1 (11 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> I *think* *there's something in the law about it being illegal unless the bike has been specially adapted to carry a passenge*r. Now I doubt many 13 year olds are going to sit in a trailer or in the front of one of those big dutch bikes that have like a bench at the front. Cheap tandem?



Yes you are right. 

Ps, pump the rear tire to the max.


----------



## mustang1 (11 Feb 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Skateboard and a length of rope.


Yes!

Ps, how about a foot scooter like the ones from Micro?


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2016)

Make him run


----------



## mustang1 (11 Feb 2016)

HarryTheDog said:


> If your bike can take them,
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a set of rear bmx stunt pegs so he can stand on them. If you have QR's aint going to work. See kids doing it around here.


I wonder if you can argue that you have specifically made the bike to carry passengers. I mean, you're not gonna do stunts on it, so I would call that "specifically tuned to carry people".


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

sidevalve said:


> Sorry but 1 mile and he can't walk at 13 - why ?


He can - The problem is more that it then means I have to walk also, meaning that it can make life difficult for me to get to work. As an example, if I know I need to collect him from his Dad's on my way home, I will usually end up just catching the bus as its all a bit pointless going by bike when I have to walk it after I've collected him. Catching the bus is slower, expensive and unpleasant (IME). I'd rather bike.
The time saving in being able to cycle 1.5 miles as opposed to walking it is significant, at least it feels it at the end of the working day. 
Complicated to explain without wittering endlessly about my work/domestic arrangements, but there are some good reasons for my trying to do this, and none of them are that my son cant walk one mile.


----------



## martint235 (11 Feb 2016)

Obvious questions that I may have missed the answer to: can he not walk home on his own? Or his own bike?

I don't know where you live so am unsure if these are viable.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Obvious questions that I may have missed the answer to: can he not walk home on his own? Or his own bike?
> 
> I don't know where you live so am unsure if these are viable.


Without going into too much detail, there are occasions where I need to collect him when he hasn't got a bike with him and it would be more convenient for me to do it by bike.
This will sometimes be late evening or in dodgy areas where younger teenage lads shouldn't be unaccompanied.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Feb 2016)

Another vote for a tandem. Hopefully he's still at the age where it's not uncool to be seen on a tandem with his dear mum. As he gets bigger he can pilot it.

Or what about you both getting those scooter things the trendy people use? There must be a way for you to carry one, slung across your back as if it were a rifle.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Another vote for a tandem. Hopefully he's still at the age where it's not uncool to be seen on a tandem with his dear mum. As he gets bigger he can pilot it.
> 
> Or what about you both getting those scooter things the trendy people use? There must be a way for you to carry one, slung across your back as if it were a rifle.


He won't go on a tandem! Already tried that! Funny you mention scooters, I've got one this week and he gave me lessons yesterday!


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> He won't go on a tandem! Already tried that! Funny you mention scooters, I've got one this week and he gave me lessons yesterday!


He's not making this very easy is he? I guess it's the nature of teenage boys.

Anyway, have a search for scooter carry strap, there seem to be a few options that will do what I imagined.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4150557, member: 45"]Ours take their scooters out loads. Is it an option that when he goes somewhere in a car he takes the scoot with him, so he can ride back with you?[/QUOTE]
The problem is mostly when he's gone to either his dads house or his grandparents house straight from school, so he more tha likely wont have anything other than himself and all his school rammel with him!


----------



## Jody (11 Feb 2016)

Just had an idea that might be safer for you and the lad.






+


----------



## Jody (11 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4150408, member: 9609"]I always knew the word as "crogie" - has anyone else heard of that word or is it part of my strange gypsy dialect?[/QUOTE]

Interesting term and never heard of it before. Do you have any background to the word as it sounds very random


----------



## snorri (11 Feb 2016)

sidevalve said:


> Sorry but 1 mile and he can't walk at 13 - why ?


 "Sorry"? 
Why not ask some of the car drivers waiting to pick up their offspring outside just about every school in the UK rather than divert this thread topic?.


----------



## arch684 (11 Feb 2016)

Was stopped twice by the police for giving my 14 year son a backie.I just waited until they drove off and told him to get back on and cycled the 3 miles home.He is now 44,god i feel old now.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Feb 2016)

Get him a micro scooter.

Dont even try using a micro scooter and a rope. It will have you both off.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Feb 2016)

My daughter will often ride her scooter holding onto my seatpost of pannier rack for a tow. I have not managed to kill her yet. I have even had my son on the other side at the same time, but he is a bit wobbly, so it only lasts a few hundred meters.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2016)

Jody said:


> Interesting term and never heard of it before. Do you have any background to the word as it sounds very random


It's always been croggie round our way too. (Leicester)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2016)

Jody said:


> Interesting term and never heard of it before. Do you have any background to the word as it sounds very random


Yes, croggie for crossie (crossbar).

How easy would it be to stick a Brommie onto a pannier? (Think of it as a modular tandem.) Of course, having a Brommie in the first place would help a great deal....


----------



## KneesUp (11 Feb 2016)

Would it be feasible to tow his (empty) bike using a tailgator thing? Obviously they're designed for smaller bikes so you might have to remove the front wheel to make it work (attach that to your rack)? But I guess that's no good if you don't know in advance that you will need his bike.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> This would be for short hops only usually about 1 - 1.5 miles max. Is it possible to adapt my bike? Any ideas?


Can you fit a dutch rack and get a seat cushion?



martint235 said:


> I *think* there's something in the law about it being illegal unless the bike has been specially adapted to carry a passenger.


Yes, Road Traffic Regulation Act 1988 section 24. My bike was advertised as capable of carrying a passenger (it's a full-frame-thickness rear rack attached to the axle) but I'm not sure if that's good enough for UK law - I don't really fancy pedalling it with the weight and tyre pressures involved with an adult, either!

[QUOTE 4150408, member: 9609"]i would imagine it would still be very dangerous and illegal.[/QUOTE]
Illegal, but not dangerous especially.



Tim Hall said:


> Or what about you both getting those scooter things the trendy people use? There must be a way for you to carry one, slung across your back as if it were a rifle.


Surely there must be one that either folds down, or the handle telescopes short enough to allow it to be put on the rack without the handle hitting the floor? Maybe http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/b-pro-Adu...-Commute-Push-Kick-Best-Scooter-/381404534011



KneesUp said:


> Would it be feasible to tow his (empty) bike using a tailgator thing? Obviously they're designed for smaller bikes so you might have to remove the front wheel to make it work (attach that to your rack)? But I guess that's no good if you don't know in advance that you will need his bike.


I think I've seen a device that allows one to hang the front wheel on one side of a pannier rack and the fork on the other (care needed when turning sharp!) but damned if I can find one for sale. Maybe it was a custom-built thing.


----------



## mjr (11 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4150743, member: 9609"]The OP could get some advice from this cycling expert.[/QUOTE]
The whole Boris Backie incident just annoys me that the bikes weigh a ton but still don't have a back seat... that and that Boris meekly apologised instead of calling the law an ass.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Feb 2016)

Remove front wheel of his bike and bungy/fix wheel+bike to your rear rack?


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Feb 2016)

Ignoring the beard and silly bars - this also works.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Feb 2016)

There is a bike conversion called the Xtracycle
Some models are designed with foot plates and for a passenger, but can also carry shopping and luggage

Alternately Google "Longtail bikes "


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Feb 2016)

Other alternative.. A small "trap" and instead of a pony, use your son


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Feb 2016)

I've towed a bike on my Bob Yak trailer. Creative use of bungies and front wheel off the towed bike were both required.


----------



## ayceejay (11 Feb 2016)

Thinking outside the box here: could you fetch him on a micro scooter carrying his one on your back and then scoot home together?


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> Thinking outside the box here: could you fetch him on a micro scooter carrying his one on your back and then scoot home together?


I'll have TMN for that please.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

Thanks for all suggestions of tandems, long tails, towing - all things I've considered at some point.
As its only a once so often, short journey, I thought the rack idea fitted my needs best, if it's do able.
I found some Tubus racks that say max load 40kg. Might weigh him tonight and see how far off that he is.


ayceejay said:


> Thinking outside the box here: could you fetch him on a micro scooter carrying his one on your back and then scoot home together?


Thats not a bad idea.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2016)

Stop mucking about, you need one of these !


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Stop mucking about, you need one of these !


Ha ha! He'd leave home if I got one of those!


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> Ha ha! He'd leave home if I got one of those!


So one to keep in store for when hes 18 ?


----------



## ayceejay (11 Feb 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> I'll have TMN for that please.



If you like Tim put I thought you were talking about Sara taking the boys scooter on her bike and I am suggesting both of them on scooters.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> This will sometimes be late evening or in dodgy areas where younger teenage lads shouldn't be unaccompanied.



Where d'ya live, Fallujah?


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Feb 2016)

ayceejay said:


> If you like Tim put I thought you were talking about Sara taking the boys scooter on her bike and I am suggesting both of them on scooters.


Damn, you're right. I knew what I meant inside my head.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Where d'ya live, Fallujah?


You'd be surprised. 

All cities have their less salubrious areas. My sons football training ground just happens to be slap bang in the middle of one such place. Lots of of unpleasant adolescent gang violence. 
There's no way he wandering around there alone until he's at least 30!


----------



## irw (14 Feb 2016)

I happen to be selling a tandem at the moment...
*cough*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252269105026?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
*cough*


----------



## LocalLad (14 Feb 2016)

If it's only a mile, can you not cycle your usual day, then just cycle at walking pace with him for that mile? It doesn't sound that frequent, and surely his walking pace for that distance isn't that slow?


----------



## mythste (15 Feb 2016)

Sara_H said:


> Ha ha! He'd leave home if I got one of those!



Well, if it solves more problems than it causes...


----------



## Sandra6 (20 Feb 2016)

I've been giving this some thought lately too. My daughter's younger but about as heavy. 
We tried her cycling to school, it went well it was downhill. Turns out she doesn't do hills! 
To get from work to school I need to bike, but I hate pushing it ( usually with her sitting on it!!) uphill home. 
I toyed with the idea of a rack with a higher weight limit, but I decided her lack of balance added to mine wouldn't end well. Lol. 
If you do go for it, let me know.


----------



## Sara_H (20 Feb 2016)

Sandra6 said:


> I've been giving this some thought lately too. My daughter's younger but about as heavy.
> We tried her cycling to school, it went well it was downhill. Turns out she doesn't do hills!
> To get from work to school I need to bike, but I hate pushing it ( usually with her sitting on it!!) uphill home.
> I toyed with the idea of a rack with a higher weight limit, but I decided her lack of balance added to mine wouldn't end well. Lol.
> If you do go for it, let me know.


Funnily enough someone cycle past my house with a youth on her rack the other day. It was all very casual. Maybe I'm over thinking this,


----------



## Sandra6 (21 Feb 2016)

Be more Dutch :-)


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Mar 2016)

@Sara_H did you give it a go yet? 
I tried with my daughter earlier, having her straddle the rack was fine for me but it hurt her legs. We tried side ways sitting but it threw my balance too much. 
I'm going to carry a cushion ;-)


----------



## Sara_H (7 Mar 2016)

Nah! Not had an occasion to yet.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Mar 2016)

Sandra6 said:


> Be more Dutch :-)



..and make her pay?


----------



## Puddles (23 Mar 2016)

I am not sure about Bertha's rear pannier weight allowance and it came with her, but I do sometimes get Squidge to jump on the back rack when we come home from places he does not have his bike, I even had the local plod wave at me and mention to me at market he had seen, but he wasn't stroppy about it just laughed and said he had not seen anyone do that for ages he is also only 10 y/o


----------



## Mission (12 Jul 2016)

Buy the lad some running shoes so that he can jog alongside you. Don't accept no for an answer. Problem solved!


----------



## Yazzoo (13 Jul 2016)

If it's only a mile, and an occasional one at that I don't see why you can't just push your bike along and him walk beside? No expense to buy anything new or mod what you have, no bus fares and not having to leave your bike anywhere - seems a no brainer to me?

Most 13yr olds I know wouldn't get on the back of their mums bikes regardless of whether the rack would take their weight or not - don't spend a fortune on it unless you're sure he'll use it!

My son is younger and I think he'd go for the stunt pegs idea (prob because of the name) but anything that vaguely resembled a baby seat on the back would be well out of the question!


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Jul 2016)

OP was back in February, I think her son has made it back home from school since then.


----------



## simon.r (13 Jul 2016)

Appreciate this is an old thread, but it's just bounced and I don't think anyone's suggested sticking a cheap folding bike on your rack and letting him ride it home?


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2016)

simon.r said:


> Appreciate this is an old thread, but it's just bounced and I don't think anyone's suggested sticking a cheap folding bike on your rack and letting him ride it home?


Well, not cheap but that's almost a TMN to @deptfordmarmoset...


deptfordmarmoset said:


> How easy would it be to stick a Brommie onto a pannier?



And this reminds me:


HarryTheDog said:


> If your bike can take them,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I saw one dad giving his child a lift home through the park like that yesterday. I was a bit far back but I hope you can still see the child in a blue top standing on stunt pegs fitted to an MTB in this:


----------



## simon.r (13 Jul 2016)

Oops.


----------



## snorri (13 Jul 2016)

Sandra6 said:


> Be more Dutch :-)


----------



## si_c (22 Jul 2016)

If it's only a short distance, you could just tell him to walk faster


----------

